# IBS and OCD



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

It was suggested I post this here as well...I am a long time IBS sufferer, "officially" diagnosed with IBS when I was 14 (I'm 29 now), primarily D with lots of pain and gas. I was also "officially" diagnosed with Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) when I was about 20, though I exhibited OCD symptoms even as a child.My ongoing debate with myself is... did my IBS cause my OCD or did my OCD cause my IBS? I can remember being obsessed with the bathroom even as a child, always worrying "What if I have to go?" I would spend hours in the bathroom forcing myself to have a BM so that I wouldn't have to have one later on. Was it because of that behavior that my bowels eventually became so moody? Or was it because I always had to go that I began to fear having to go all the time? See, it could have gone either way.Regardless of how it began, the fact remains that I have IBS and OCD, and the two fuel each other all the time. For the record, my OCD manifests itself in other ways than just obsessing about the bathroom. I'm a severe germophobe hand-washer type, pull out my hair, have to do things a certain number of times, etc. I have seen countless therapists and tried countless meds for my OCD symptoms. I'm currently boycotting behavioral therapy because I just can't find a therapist who I feel comfortable with and who really understands everything I'm dealing with (IBS, OCD, Depression, Anxiety, and severe body image and self-esteem problems). Right now I'm in medication flux, having taken a cocktail of Effexor, Risperdal, and Wellbutrin for a couple years and now am off Risperdal, am tapering off Effexor, and within 6 weeks or so will be solely on Wellbutrin. My mental symptoms seem to be mellowing a bit (hence going off the meds), but my D, P, and G have suddenly flared up a lot since the change in meds. (Can't have it both ways I guess.)Is OCD common in people with IBS? Or vice versa? I'm curious as to if the two can be related at all.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Laura,I once wrote a thread about how I have to keep my shoes tied evenly. It was more of a humor thread than a seriuos one, but then a number of people replied they had OCD along with the IBS. I do not. I just have that habit with my shoes.Perhaps the Meeting Place would be a good place to ask this question? Or someone else who has more information could be of more help than me.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Laura, I feel that all the disorders are tied together. I was once diagnosed with OCD by a Psychiatrist and when I asked him why when others said I was just an anxious person with GAD? He said "well they're all just about the same thing and I have to diagnose something for your insurance to pay up!" I said "what gave you idea that I obsess?" He said " well you brought with you a write-up explaining your problems and experiences with MD's and medicines and that is not normal"??? I told him that I kept a record of what psychmeds that I had taken and whatever bad side-effects so a new P/Doc wouldn't be Rx'ing the same meds I've already had problems with! My experiences with Mike's hypnotape program is that my IBS/D has totally stopped. I no longer suffer insomnia and sleep problems, I no longer worry/obsess?/panic. I no longer feel the blues or depression and I believe that the hypnotherapy can do something in our subconcious mind to correct most of these problems. Funny thing(NOT) is that this same P/Doc Rx'ed me some Luvox and I developed constant explosive,liquid diarrhea and ended up going to the hospital for thorough testing and then had to use the BRAT diet to stop the "D"! Luvox is poison for my guts!!! Norb


----------

